# Best PRSA?



## VenoBlanch (22 Feb 2006)

Hi guys,

I set up a Standard PRSA with Bank Of Irleand a couple of years ago. My old company had them come in and set it up.

I'm beginning to think that BOI probably isn't the best PRSA to go for.

Can anyone recommend a really good PRSA that I might transfer mine to?

Many thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2006)

Please refer to the key topics and don't start a new thread. Use one of the many existing ones. Thanks.


----------

